

Treehouse Donates $3 Million Worth of Tech Education to 2,500 College Students - ddon
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/treehouse-3-million

======
loceng
Neat PR - $3 million worth of tech for a cost of bandwidth/CPU resources; Not
trying to undermine the value that this provides.

~~~
lsiebert
Not just PR but selling potential future customers using reciprocity. College
students who find value in this may someday be in a position to promote it.

Considering the multitude of free resources in this area, It's a smart move.

